# Hashirama, Tobirama & Tsunade vs Madara, Itachi & Sasuke



## Shizune (Nov 3, 2013)

*Location:* Alliance vs Obito battlefield

*Distance:* 50 meters

*Knowledge:* Manga

*State of mind:* Killing intent

Everyone is alive.


----------



## Trojan (Nov 3, 2013)

The uchiha wins due to sasuke being there!

Hashi > madara
Tobirama > itachi more or less
Tsunade < Sasuke

Hashi & Tobi are going to be extremely exhausted after their battle, I don't see them fighting 
EMS Sasuke after that, but Sasuke shouldn't take too long to defeat Tsunade!

of course things, may change depending on how they will help each other! But over all
I'll give to those uchihas ~.~


----------



## Ersa (Nov 3, 2013)

Sasuke and Madara both proceed to enter Perfect Susanoo, Madara steps on Tsunade while Itachi and Tobirama duke it out. Hashirama enters SM and summons his Buddha from there, I'm off the opinion Sasuke and Madara can defeat the Buddha if Sauce makes good use of Enton to burn it down, otherwise they get wrecked.  Hashirama is so intent on the duo that he doesn't notice the a rock fall down next to him, a fatal mistake. Itachi untransforms and skewers him with Totsuka. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



On a serious note, it weighs heavily on Sasuke's PS weapons, with Enton weapons I think he can took out the Buddha with Madara (PS/meteors) but if not Hashirama punches both of them into oblivion. Although really I feel Edo Madara = SM Hashirama, he needs to show more.


----------



## Rocky (Nov 3, 2013)

The difference between Hashirama~Madara and Tobirama~Itachi are marginal at best. However, the gap between Tsunade and Sasuke is ridiculous. The Uchiha win because of it.


----------



## Ersa (Nov 3, 2013)

Rocky said:


> The difference between Hashirama~Madara and Tobirama~Itachi are marginal at best. However, the gap between *Tsunade and Sasuke is ridiculous*. The Uchiha win because of it.


----------



## Rocky (Nov 3, 2013)

Dammit I always forget about the slug.

Tsunade soloes.


----------



## Bringer (Nov 3, 2013)

^And don't you forget it


----------



## J★J♥ (Nov 3, 2013)

What stops Hashirama from soloing ?


----------



## Ersa (Nov 3, 2013)

SaCrEdpOoL said:


> What stops Hashirama from soloing ?


Quite a lot funnily enough, this isn't EMS Madara for one plus Sasuke's Perfect Susanoo should have Enton weapons perfect for burning down a wooden Buddha and I have my doubts Kishimoto would have Hashirama solo two EMS/Rinnegan users using the strongest Susanoo. Plus Tsunade on Team 1 does kind of unbalance things as Itachi/Sasuke are both much stronger than her.


----------



## RedChidori (Nov 3, 2013)

FUCK THAT SLUG! UCHIHA FOR THE WIN BITCH!

Seriously though, even if Katsuyu does come into play, Sasuke can slice and dice that vermin with his Enton swords. Tsunade gets stomped by Madara's Perfect Susanoo (literally), and Itachi can just hit Tobirama with Tsukuyomi. Then the Uchiha gang up on Hashirama and eventually beat him after an incredible battle
. Plus Madara can whip out Ol' Kurama and then proceed to fuck shit up.


----------



## Coppur (Nov 3, 2013)

SaCrEdpOoL said:


> What stops Hashirama from soloing ?



You can't out-solo Itachi.


----------



## J★J♥ (Nov 3, 2013)

This is living Madara not Edo and difference between their power is fullpowered kyuubi.
And lol at Amateratsu. It will turn against them if they use it. He will just beat them with burning trees which is worse than being beaten by normal trees.


----------



## Veracity (Nov 4, 2013)

Depend if Madara is allowed Kurama or not.
With it; Team Uchiha wins.
Without it ; Hashirama can literally solo.


----------



## Panther (Nov 4, 2013)

Hashirama solos with Buddha statue.


----------



## Trojan (Nov 4, 2013)

Kyokan said:


> Quite a lot funnily enough, this isn't EMS Madara for one plus Sasuke's Perfect Susanoo should have Enton weapons perfect for burning down a wooden Buddha and I have my doubts Kishimoto would have Hashirama solo two EMS/Rinnegan users using the strongest Susanoo. Plus Tsunade on Team 1 does kind of unbalance things as Itachi/Sasuke are both much stronger than her.



who said itachi is much stronger than Tsunade? :amazed
itachi is sannin level as pointed out in the manga, he is NOT much stronger than Tsunade
actually she has a fair chance of defeating him, and her feats of fighting 5 Susanoos as the same
time is much better than itachi.


----------



## Complete_Ownage (Nov 4, 2013)

Hashirama > Madara
Tobirama >= Itachi
Tsunade < Sasuke

As someone else stated both Hashirama and Tobirama would be seriously chakra depleted after both there battles. Sasuke while superior to Tsuande is not going to stomp her as many people would like to believe and actually put up somewhat of a fight. 

I give this battle to theam Hashirama due to the help of katsuyus abilities helping through out the fight


----------



## Senjuclan (Nov 4, 2013)

There is one thing most commenters are not taking into account. The ability of the teams to help each other. Team Senju has better support ninjutsu. Tobirama can create a clone and bail the others through hiraishin. Tsunade can summon katsuyu for healing and chakra replenishing and Hashirama can create a clone to stop major attacks. They don't need to use more than one clone, just one to be on the lookout and each clone has katsuyu on it. 

Also, the OP does not say that Madara has kyuubi, so he won't as big a threat against Hashirama. Tsunade may be weaker than Sasuke but with a hiraishin mark on her and clone available, Tobirama can save her ass. Tobirama can take on Itachi one on one and with the help of edo tensei. 

Hashirama defeats Madara with mid difficulty (due to absence of kyuubi). Tobirama defeats itachi with high difficulty and Sasuke has the advantage over Tsunade but can't kill her because hiraishin and mokuton protect her whenever she needs it (the clones help her). Then the Senju gang up on Sasuke and finish him.

The Uchiha don't have the ability to address each other's weaknesses. Itachi's poor stamina won't be helped. So, they are at a disadvantage.


----------



## Trojan (Nov 4, 2013)

^ 

The op did not say that madara can't summon kurama, then that means he can do so! 
Just as you gave tsunade katsuyu and tobi his ET, the same with madara, kurama is his
Summon!


----------



## Senjuclan (Nov 4, 2013)

Elia said:


> ^
> 
> The op did not say that madara can't summon kurama, then that means he can do so!
> Just as you gave tsunade katsuyu and tobi his ET, the same with madara, kurama is his
> Summon!



That is an myopic argument. Kyuubi has spent more time imprisoned since Madara last summoned him than not. So, it is not readily available to Madara. 90% of the time since he last used, he would have been unable to use it as it was sealed in someone or another. Unless the OP decides that Kyuubi is available to him, chances are higher that it is not. 

Furthermore, whether or not kyuubi is available makes no difference. The outcome of the battle will be the same. Hashirama will defeat Madara and Tobirama will defeat Itachi while Sasuke won't be able to kill Tsunade due to the assistance the others can provide her.


----------



## Arles Celes (Nov 4, 2013)

Senjuclan said:


> That is an myopic argument. Kyuubi has spent more time imprisoned since Madara last summoned him than not. So, it is not readily available to Madara. 90% of the time since he last used, he would have been unable to use it as it was sealed in someone or another. Unless the OP decides that Kyuubi is available to him, chances are higher that it is not.
> 
> Furthermore, whether or not kyuubi is available makes no difference. The outcome of the battle will be the same. Hashirama will defeat Madara and Tobirama will defeat Itachi while Sasuke won't be able to kill Tsunade due to the assistance the others can provide her.



With Kyuubi available Madara probably would still lose but Hashi looked extremely messed up after that fight and Madara was seemingly somehow able to wound him badly after losing control of Kurama. Furthermore the OP did not specify if Madara has rinnegan and Hashi's cells(which should boost his chakra capacity at the very least) or is just like he was at VoTE. If he has Hashi's cells then he can also create at least 25 mokuton bunshins to assist his team which would be a huge help.

Itachi may be the weak link due to his low stamina but he was shown in his battle with Sasuke and before that to use KBs too aside from spamming MS and those clones could get in the way of Tobirama clones that are attempting to back up Tsunade.

Sasuke with his PS should be able to cut Tsunade in half even if some clones of Hashi and Tobirama are backing her as their clones were shown to be hardly as strong as the originals with Madara casually killing at least 4 and Hashi's clone with Kurama's cloak isn't as impressive as the real Hashi.

Tsunade's healing abilities also did show their full potential when she was assisted by Sakura to summon 1/10 of Katsuyu's real body. Without it she wasn't pulling such as feat as now with the super slug healing/regenerating everyone before Shinju sucks them off.

IMO Hashi has to finish Madara REALLY fast otherwise his and Tobirama's clones may be destroyed which would cause Tsunade to die quite fast as she was completely powerless even with 4 kages backing her up against Madara's PS. Granted Sasuke's PS power is still in question but given how he is supposed to surpass Madara soon and how his assistance helped greatly in Juubito's defeat the difference between their PS shouldn't be big.

If Itachi runs out of chakra before Sasuke defeats Tsunade it will get quite troublesome for team Uchiha though as Sasuke would have to deal with both Tsunade and Tobirama . Personally I think that at his current level he should be able to defeat them and he does seem to have a rather big chakra supply on boot.

It comes down to whether Hashi will defeat Madara first or Sasuke and Itachi manage to defeat Tsunade and Tobirama.

And as I mentioned before IF Madara can use mokuton bunshins then he can completely nullify Hashi's and Tobirama's assistance.


----------



## Rosencrantz (Nov 4, 2013)

If it diverges into 3 separate matches then Hashirama should take down Madara again except without Kyuubi this time and living Madara only had Rinnengan when he was about to die. So seemingly no rinnengan and no Kyuubi. However Hashirama can send clones over to help Tsunade against Sasuke which will still make it a battle but Hashirama should still come out the winner.

Tobirama should defeat Itachi. Hirashin can avoid Amaterasu. Bunshins also make hitting him with amaterasu harder. And he can sense before it is going to be used making hitting him one HELL of a chore. Genjutsu can be avoided through bunshins and his speed makes landing a genjutsu on him difficult. Just leaves Susano which that exploding tag trick might be able to put a dent in it by using it through a Kage Bunshin. Suitons beat katons and the inventor of Kage Bunshins out does Itachi's through numbers. Susano is Itachi's only chance but hirashin should make hitting him extremely difficult.

Sasuke ordinarily would beat Tsunade. He could put up a fight in base form but he would need the EMS to decisively win. Genjutsu wouldn't work with Katsuya on deck unless he has tsukiyomi but amaterasu should prove fatal. However, with Hashirama's wooden clones aiding her and potentially Tobirama sending over a clone or two to help, she should be able to avoid it with them. Susano is a problem I am sure a Tobirama/Hashirama assisted Tsunade should be able to get past it. Not giving him PS here because haven't seen it without it being used with Kurama.


----------



## ARGUS (Dec 4, 2013)

Due to madara being with rinnegan and mokuton 
He puts up a better fight with hashi as the battle takes a long time 

Tsunade is useful for medical healing as tobirama can mark her to prevent her from getting killed 
Tobirama defeats Itachi due to hax FTG 
However sasuke takes out tsunade rather quickly and the brothers defeat tobirama quickly 
Possibly worst case Itachi dies 

Sasuke helps madara deal with hashirama 
As the uchihas win this battle


----------



## Fiiction (Jan 5, 2014)

Too bad madara (present) has so many power ups now -__-
 team 2 mid-difficulty max(only cause hashirama


----------



## Fiiction (Jan 5, 2014)

And Madara does have Shinsuusenju ... prove me wrong.


----------



## Fiiction (Jan 5, 2014)

Current Madara>> Hashirama


----------



## Joakim3 (Jan 5, 2014)

If this is current hype Rinnegan-nutjob Madara he'd solo when his feats come

If it's feats only and this is EMS Madara...... welp Hashrama turns Madara, Sasuke & Itachi into juice when Shinsuusenju comes out


----------



## Miyamoto Musashi (Jan 5, 2014)

Current Madara is more powerful than Hashirama by a fair margin now, in my opinion. Honestly, he has the potential to solo if we see more feats from him. And, even if he can't, Tsunade is a huge weak link. Living Itachi can give Tobirama a good fight until he is outlasted, but by then Sasuke would have reduced Tsunade to a pile of ash. So, you have current Madara vs. Hashirama, and Tobirama vs. the Uchiha bros. Team Uchiha at this stage wrecks team Senju quite handily.


Unless Tsunade manages to whip out Katsuyu, then the Queen of Solo does what she does best.


----------



## ARGUS (Jan 6, 2014)

I Am Probably Wrong said:


> Current Madara is more powerful than Hashirama by a fair margin now, in my opinion. Honestly, he has the potential to solo if we see more feats from him. And, even if he can't, Tsunade is a huge weak link. Living Itachi can give Tobirama a good fight until he is outlasted, but by then Sasuke would have reduced Tsunade to a pile of ash. So, you have current Madara vs. Hashirama, and Tobirama vs. the Uchiha bros. Team Uchiha at this stage wrecks team Senju quite handily.
> 
> 
> Unless Tsunade manages to whip out Katsuyu, then the Queen of Solo does what she does best.



Lol this thread is old.... That's why my post seems a bit odd


----------

